# how do i remove my 2006 1.8 factory radio?



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

i need help with getting my base model 06 sentra 1.8 factory radio out. ive searched this whole forum and there nothing on it. ive done other head units and sound systems b4, but this one i can not figure out. does anybody have a picture guide or good directions? or a place i could go to that will tell me? anything will do. thanks


----------



## angeredsmile (Sep 21, 2006)

wierdjoey said:


> i need help with getting my base model 06 sentra 1.8 factory radio out. ive searched this whole forum and there nothing on it. ive done other head units and sound systems b4, but this one i can not figure out. does anybody have a picture guide or good directions? or a place i could go to that will tell me? anything will do. thanks



I am looking for this exact same thing. I think you have to take the center console apart to expose the screws for the radio that is my guess I just have not jumped into it yet and don't really want to break anything.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

angeredsmile said:


> I am looking for this exact same thing. I think you have to take the center console apart to expose the screws for the radio that is my guess I just have not jumped into it yet and don't really want to break anything.





http://www.nissanforums.com/audio/130565-dash-audio-system-removal.html

please search the posts..


----------



## angeredsmile (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for that by the way, I did replace my radio and it was very easy thanks for the link!


----------

